# Harlequin phal question?



## Hera (Oct 8, 2009)

I am having some difficulty keeping the roots on a harlequin phal from rotting. I have tried several different medium from sphag, to hydroton (in s/h and out of s/h) small bark and large bark mix. Right now the two seedlings are in large bark mix. I grow in the house and the local humidity is about 50%. I was wondering if perhaps the harlequin and/or the red pigmented types are more suceptible to root rot. I would like to get more of this type of phal, but I hesitate to get them if I will have trouble keeping them alive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2009)

I would try straight diatomite. I'm having pretty good luck with just this media with Phals.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. My other phals are doing super in a coir/ charcol/ perlite mix. This one is just so different that it baffles me. I thought it might have something to do with the red pigment in the leaves and stem.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2009)

What is the temprature?? Very important for root formation in addition with humidity!! Also if you change potting mix often, the plant cannot adjust properly, but I think you already know this! Good luck!


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 9, 2009)

It may be just a problem with this particular plant or hybrid. Sometimes that happens, especially with the way hybridizing and mass production is currently done. I grow a lot of Phals, mostly species, but have not heard of any widespread vigor problems with harlequin Phals in particular.

Susan


----------

